# Bisogni insoddisfatti...



## scrittore (6 Dicembre 2013)

Alessandra è accanto a me. Dorme. Io invece sono già perso nei miei pensieri.
La notte che è ormai passata. Il telefono della reception che suona, la voce dell'albergatore che mi avvisa che qualcuno ha lasciato una busta per me, Alessandra che si gira dall'altra parte del letto, apre gli occhi e mi scopre già in piedi...

<Non ho dormito> le dico.
allontana le lenzuola scoprendosi le gambe, le tira su ed inizia a passarsi un dito tra le labbra..

- Fa niente, io invece sono crollata come un sasso...colpa tua, mi fai stancare troppo -   
Chissà perchè non avevo voglia di giocare. Stavo già pensando alla giornata da passare, alle attività da fare, i miei bisogni in attesa di essere soddisfatti...

Ad un tratto le parlo, la voce che va da se, avete presente? 
- Ho voglia di leggerezza -
<Che? >
- Ho voglia di leggerezza. Ho voglia di una persona con cui parlare o con cui scopare ma che non sia strettamente legata a me e alla mia vita, che non si leghi al punto tale da diventare un peso, un problema in più da gestire...una storia insomma. No. Non sto cercando una storia, nemmeno una amante. 
Cerco qualcosa che non riesco a definire...e forse è per questo che non la trovo. Per questo forse continuo a stare male... -

Alessandra, mi guarda perplessa. Forse è la prima volta che parlo cosi apertamente di me a lei. Colpa del sesso che ti avvicina, che abbatte ogni difesa..ogni tipo di rapporto che non sia solo carne e baci, sospiri e gemiti. 

<Hai bisogno di trovare qualcuno che non sia strettamente collegato a quello che fai... una sconosciuta insomma? Mi stai dicendo questo? > 

- Si .. più o meno...a dire il vero non lo so nemmeno io...- 

<Puoi pagarti una puttana no? >

Ha ragione. Potrei permettermi una puttana. Qualcuna che stia li accanto a te, ad ascoltarti o a scoparti per il tempo che ti concede in cambio di una somma di denaro. Una volta ci ho provato.. ma non mi è piaciuto. Troppa poca empatia..troppo poco feeling. 

- Non funzionerebbe... cerco anche una sorta di confidenzialità e conoscenza, fuori da ogni tipo di rapporto mercenario. _

Già...io sono uno che ama rovinare e rovinarsi...e mi piace farlo con una certa dose di sadomasochismo.
I bisogni insoddisfatti. I miei demoni.
Sono i più pericolosi. Ti tengono sveglio la  notte. Ti fanno fare scelte azzardate, ti fanno sentire insoddisfatto,  perso...a volte anche vuoto.

E' il telefono ad interrompere all'improvviso questa conversazione che non avrebbe portato da nessuna parte...Alessandra si era già scocciata di sentirmi parlare e si stava vestendo.

Accade tutto in un attimo.

La voce della reception che mi avvisa che stanno salendo..
Il bussare alla porta deciso.
La voce della polizia che vuole entrare e Alessandra che corre in bagno spaventata con i vestiti ancora tra le braccia.

Quando apro trovo davanti a me il viso calmo e allo stesso tempo incazzato di Loretta.
- Deve venire con noi -  mi spiega.
< Perchè ? Cosa ho fatto? > 
- Dobbiamo andare all'ospedale ...subito - mi ripete seccata Loretta.
<All'ospedale ? E perchè? >
- Sembra che ieri sera Anna abbia saputo da qualcuno che Lorenzo è uscito dalla prigione. Cosi ha tentato il suicidio buttandosi dalla finestra di casa sua. E' in condizioni gravissime e la prima cosa che ha fatto quando i medici l'hanno rianimata è stato chiedere di lei. Dunque? Vogliamo andare ora? - 

Mi vesto di corsa, dico ad Alessandra di non preoccuparsi, che l'avrei chiamata più tardi.
Arrivo alla reception e l'albergatore mi chiama, mi deve dare la busta, dice che deve darmela a tutti i costi e cosi gliela strappo dalle mani...
la apro di corsa, ma mi blocco davanti al suo contenuto. 
- Loretta! - 
<Che cosa c'è ora? > 
- La prego la guardi... un tizio l'ha consegnata alla reception questa mattina - 

Un foglio bianco con lettere di giornale incollate ad arte..
una parola che si accumula ai pensieri e alle notizie che ho ricevuto in pochissime ore...

Voglia di leggerezza...bisogni insoddisfatti...amicizie fuori dalla tua vita ordinaria...niente di tutto questo..non per me. 
Per me esiste l'odio. 
Qualcuno di voi conosce una definizione per il temine odio? 

Io l'ho trovata oggi. E' un biglietto anonimo con su scritto: 

-    VOGLIO VEDERTI SOFFRIRE -


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2013)

Io adoro questa storia.

correggi "alessiA


----------



## scrittore (6 Dicembre 2013)

Simy;bt9379 ha detto:
			
		

> Io adoro questa storia.
> 
> correggi "alessiA


ahhh grazie...ho corretto.. 
ma devo interpretare tutto il resto come "adoro te" ?  guarda che sono complicato e le persone complicate ti stravolgono la vita...nel bene e nel male..


----------



## Debra (6 Dicembre 2013)

..piace molto anche a me leggerti... peccato tu lo faccia raramente....


----------



## scrittore (7 Dicembre 2013)

Debra;bt9383 ha detto:
			
		

> ..piace molto anche a me leggerti... peccato tu lo faccia raramente....


Nono ho capito bene debra.... cosa farei raramente? Leggere o leggerti?...se ti riferisci alla seconda dammi l'opportunita' di leggerti e lo faro volentieri...
grazie x i complimenti... buon wk. 
Scrittore.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2013)

Mi piace molto come scrivi..


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore;bt9380 ha detto:
			
		

> ahhh grazie...ho corretto..
> ma devo interpretare tutto il resto come "adoro te" ?  guarda che sono complicato e le persone complicate ti stravolgono la vita...nel bene e nel male..


uh, sapessi quanto sono complicata e difficile io


----------

